# Preparing to fish new waters



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I am going to share a little bit of info that I was taught that helped me begin dissecting new water before I even got on the boat. First off, I was taught to use google earth to look at the lake and switch between satellite view and map view. By doing this you can see where small tributaries come into the lake or river and then see the satellite view around that tributary. I actually found a great spot while fishing lake Chickamauga doing this technique. From there I will also use the satellite view to see the contours of the land, where dock concentrations are, and where laydowns might be on the particular body of water. Once I go through and pinpoint areas I want to visit in practice I then move to my phone. I use the Navionics GO Boating app on my iPhone and ipad. I will make sure to update the app with the Daily Updates that are available and then look at my marked areas that I jotted down using google earth but now adding depth contours to pin point which areas I think are worth using the majority of my practice days hitting. I hope this helps you maximize your time on new waters because this has sure helped me along the way!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Thats a powerfull tip let me know when you can teach me how to use my lowrance


----------

